# Tues. Nite Phoenix Layouts - Dusk or Dark?



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a question about the 2008 NGRC schedule - and likely one that only natives like Stan and Duncan and J.J. can really answer!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif

According to the schedule half a dozen layouts will be open on Tuesday evening, from 6-9 PM.  What I'd like to know is -- are these layouts actually lit for night -- meaning little lamps in little buildings, etc.?  Or is it a matter of visiting in the cooler, 'dusky' period of the afternoon & evening, and maybe garden floodlights along the footpaths?

As some of you may remember from earlier conventions & open houses, Carla & I particularly enjoy taking pix of well-lit night scenes on pikes that are designed for it.  Practically, however, this means carrying tripods around and experimenting with time exposures.  This can get problematic during an open house.

So I guess what I'm asking is -- will it be worth lugging the tripod around?

Just wondering...

-Gary-

P.S. - Carla just checked on someplace on the web, and tells me that sunset in Phoenix that night will be at 7:09 PM STANDARD time -- so I guess there will be plenty of time for things to get dark!


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have some lights on my layout, but it looks better to run with only the headlights and marker lights on the caboose. 

You are welcome to come over. I am on the bus tour for Friday morning. 

Terry


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Terry. According to the program, you'll be one of the few running live steam, which is always a delight to see operating! 

See ya' friday!


----------

